# emachine EL1358G-51W DVD-Super Multi Drive removal



## WJM1935 (Jun 29, 2012)

I am trying to upgrade the memory in my CPU and need to move the DVD drive to get to the inside memory card, how is the drive fastened in the case.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi WJM1935 and welcome to TSF :wave:

The drive should have 4 short screws, 2 either side, going into the mounting-frame. You'll need to remove both side-panels to access them.


----------

